# YET ANOTHER CHOKECHERRY WINE



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2008)

After bottling 3 batches last week [2 Chokecherry] .....Now having empty carboys....Figured....Why Not???? Another Chokecherry Wine.

Same old recipe.....Different batch....

~~~~~~~~~~CHOKECHERRY WINE~~~~~~~~~~~~~

8 QUARTS JUICE [22# STEAMED EXTRACTED CHOKECHERRIES]
2 BOTTLES WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE
9# SUGAR 

6 1/2 CAMPDEN TABLETS
4 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
5 tsp ACID BLEND
4 oz AMERICAN OAK CHIPS [TOASTED]
2 VANILLA BEANS


S.G. 1.087 water to 6½ gallons


TOMORROW:
3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME 

3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT
LALVIN RC-212 YEAST

Use pretty much the same recipe each time...almost know it by heart....don't change it too much.

ChokeCherry Wine is a staple around here....

I had kept a 4 liter jug out from the last bottling to consume at Thanksgiving...It was gone and the other bottles of wine were almost untouched...So, it is the favorite of the neighbors too.....







Life is Good!!!!


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

That Chokecherry does sound interesting!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2008)

Not all that much interested in how it sounds myself. I am sure curious as to how it tastes though. Need to talk to Santa and see i maybe he can find me a bottle somewhere


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe if Santa can fit down the chimney NW will leave a bottle out instead of milk.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah !!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2008)

Poured the rehydrated yeast on top of the must last night and it took off like gang-busters.....






Moved it to a little cooler quarters.....

Love the smell of the yeast working....but wonder.....




All those fumes in a closed in house???? 
We both had headaches earlier this week..wondered if it was from the fumes of the yeast....but, decided it was from the propane heater in the fish house.

The guys are at the lake and I have no plans of going out to that cold tiny canvas shelter...so, we'll see who gets a headache during this batch.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2009)

Bottled this wine today....tastes as good as usual....



Labeled it.....Then realized....I put on the wrong date....










Guess it's Feb. 10, 2009....Oh well, they are going to lay down and rest for a long time any way.....

Oh Oh.....to much tasting...perhaps...


----------



## intoxicating (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody in the Dallas, Texas area, or near San Antonio or Corpus Christi have access to Chokecherries or Sandplums they would share? I haven't tasted them since I was twelve. Mom made a huge batch of jelly, and syrup for fruit punch. We enjoyed it for years. I have been making Mexican plum wine for two years and it is the hit of the cellar.


----------



## intoxicating (Feb 18, 2009)

How dry do you bottle this? Is it back sweetened? My Mexican plum has so much flavor, that I feed it all the sugar the yeast will take and bottle it dessert sweet. How red does it end up?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2009)

We like it dry...It would compare to a Merlot or Cabernet...full bodied. 

This is very dark red. The WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate is a nice thing to add if you like red wines, adds body and color to other fruit wines....This wine would be dark on it's own.

I think Polish Wine Princess and others have made it into a dessert wine, or Port style.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2009)

NW, i have 3 gorgeous cat eye marbles, an old jack with one bent prong from bing stepped on, two log rollers and a shore nuff genuine grape vine pea shooter i'd trade ya fer a bottle of that there chokecherry


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2009)

You don't need to trade all your good stuff...
I'll have to get you a bottle to sample sometime soon...before I go away on vacation and then start treatment....The days are are just slipping away all too fast.


----------

